# Goldschmitt wheeltrims?



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Guys
I saw a MH being fitted with very nice alloy spoked wheeltrims in one of last months MH mags (Motor Caravan, I think.) They are made by Goldschmitt in Germany. However, I can't find a UK stockist or dealer. Any ideas ??


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Can't help you with supplier, but have seen these wheeltrims on a euramobil belonging to one of our members... can't remember if it was sersol or not... Artona help!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI

Might have been Gary (sersol) or MandyandDave maybe


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im sure it was Gary (sersol) and he told us about where he got them from. May be worth pm'ing him John?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-148007.html#148007
http://www.goldschmitt.de/Hauptseite.php
http://www.outdoorbits.com/rimfire-motorhome-alloy-wheels-p-661.html

http://www.dethleffsowners.co.uk/file/inside_our_dethleffs.pdf 

I haven't given references for cheap eBay, Parma, etc., etc ones.

Dave


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Goldschmitt Wheeel trims*

I do not believe there is a Uk stockist currently but I rang direct to Germany. There is someone who speaks very good english, there would be!! They then posted a brochure. I chose my trims, contacted them again either by 'phone or e mail and they gave price including delivery to uk. Transferred money (They did not accept visa at the time which was earlier this year about May-although they where going to offer this facility at a later date) by BAX or eurocheque. Wheel trims arrived about 3 weeks later very well packed-no damage-and they look like alloy wheels!
I have used them twice now and have been satisfied both times.
Mashy


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Mashy
What did you pay for them, if you don't mind me asking?

Oh, and that last link Dave, I'm sure I have seen those people somewhere before......... :wink:


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All
Yes the wheel trims are very snazzy, Carsten gave me a set when I had my Hydraulic lifts and motor brake fitted in Waldurn.

Goldschmitt also make all the varilifts for Alko. If you download their catalogue although in German you can see its very comprehensive.

Kind regards


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Waleem
Goldschmitt,s link
http://www.goldschmitt.de/ft/Katalogdownload/index.htm
It is in German and English
Ring them and talk to Thomas Nasri He speaks good English
Or you can e-mail him @ [email protected])
ousty


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Catalogue*

Yes you can download a catalogue in English but it is a 2007 catalogue as the 2008 one (german only) is not translated yet, I go to Walldurn on 1st October on way back from touring hols to Have Air Suspension and the Swing self leveling fitted.


----------

